# How does weather affect pheasants



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

This spring all of southern SK got lots of rain in May, June and July. Also there was 2 or 3 weeks where a fair chunk of southern Sk was flooded. I think most of the pheasants will be dead. What does everyone else think?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

That's bad news for the hatch, but the adults (if any were left after winter) would probably be mostly ok.


----------

